# working on invitations ideas....



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have one invitation that i was working on last night. But I do not think i like it...

WARNING! 


IT’S ABOUT TO HAPPEN AGAIN!!!


YOU’RE INVITED TO A HALLOWEEN PARTY!

IF YOU REFUSE THIS INVITATION SOMETHING AWFUL MAY HAPPEN… 
JOIN IN THE MADNESS ON HALLOWEEN NIGHT

PLEASE ATTEND IN COSTUME TO AVOID BEING EATEN BY MISTAKE.



but then again... I ended up coming up witht this....

WARNING! 

YOU MUST BE VERY WARY OF RECEIVING THIS HALLOWEEN INVITATION. IT MIGHT BE SCARY, IT MIGHT BE FULL OF FRIGHT…BUT YOU’LL NEVER KNOW IF YOU DON’T SHOW UP ON HALLOWEEN NIGHT.

YOU’RE INVITED TO A HALLOWEEN PARTY, BUT IF YOU REFUSE THIS INVITATION SOMETHING AWFUL MAY HAPPEN… 

PLEASE ATTEND IN COSTUME TO AVOID BEING EATEN BY MISTAKE.

But i do not think I like either one of them.... I have been thinking of Edgar Allen Poe's poem for invitations but I am not sure how to do so.... what do you guys think?? ANYONE?


----------



## Darkfaith (Jun 1, 2009)

IT MIGHT BE SCARY, IT MIGHT BE FULL OF FRIGHT…BUT YOU’LL NEVER KNOW IF YOU DON’T SHOW UP ON HALLOWEEN NIGHT

i like this part especially, do you have a theme? edgar allen poe has lots of creepy lines which can be used too. good luck


----------



## bones jones (Jul 22, 2009)

I like the idea of putting the Poe twist to the invite. How about starting with a simple quote and then following up with the details for the party

example:
"Deep into that darkness peering, long I stood there, wondering, fearing, doubting, dreaming dreams no mortal ever dared to dream before."-Edgar Allan Poe
Enter the darkness with us on Halloween night, don't be scared, embrace the fright,etc etc

ex:
"The boundaries which divide Life from Death are at best shadowy and vague. Who shall say where the one ends, and where the other begins? "Edgar Allan Poe 

ex:
"I have, indeed, no abhorrence of danger, except in its absolute effect - in terror." 
Edgar Allan Poe 
Then just follow up with your own little poem.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

My sister and I were going to use the 50's dead theme. but we change it and decide it would be more fun if everyone comes as whatever they want.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I love that poe poem you were coming up with!!!! I think I need to re-read the poem to refresh my mind and then see what i come up with..


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

how about this?????

Once upon a midnight dreary, while I ponder, weak and weary, over many a quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore, I came upon this invitation, from my books surcease of sorrow. 

Deep into that darkness peering, long I stood there, wondering, fearing, doubting, and dreaming dreams no mortal ever dared to dream before. But the silence was unbroken, and the darkness gave no token.

I implore you, will you come to the Halloween Party on October 31st, 2009?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Here is one my mother came up with and I really thought it was funny. Mind you it is not done.....

Law office of creepy, creeper, and creepiest

It is with great sorrow, we regret to inform you that your great, great, great, great, great Aunt or/and Uncle Jendiei Hermen Usslies-Smith the IV, four time remove on your mother’s side of has left this world for a better place, August 1st, 1999, at the stroke of midnight.

The reading of the will, will take place on October 31st, 2009, at the estate of on the corner of Elm and Oak Street, New Haven, WV, at 3 O’clock


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Ooo! Good one Nowhining...
but how about the Law office of Secksfeat and Under. I just love play on words.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Okay...how about this:

Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered weak and weary,
Over this quaint and curious Halloween invitation some more,
I just wondered, really puzzled, what to have for party trappings,
As the inspiration moved me, I spread it all out on the floor.
‘Buckys, bones and FCG’s’, I muttered, ‘Webs and Spiders for my door –
All of this and much much more.’


This would look good on parchment and done with calligraphy. Followed up with the rest of your party info.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Try this for example-

A simple piece of parchment paper folded in half within an envelope. The outside of the paper is simply stamped with a raven. Inside the invite it reads the following:

_*Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered weak and weary,
Over many a quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore,
While I nodded, nearly napping, suddenly there came a tapping,
As of some one gently rapping, rapping at my chamber door.
`'Tis some visitor,' I muttered, `tapping at my chamber door -
Only this, and nothing more.'

Date & time of party
Address
Further info
RSVP contact phone number*_
-------------------------------------------

Keeping things simple says volumes as well.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Elza said:


> Ooo! Good one Nowhining...
> but how about the Law office of Secksfeat and Under. I just love play on words.


I am not good with words. I think it is the deafness in me that dont get how words goes together...

Law office of Deadbone, Deadzone and Deadjone


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Once upon a midnight dreary, while I ponder weak and weary, over many a quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore, I promise you this, it is not a bore.

Deep into that darkness peering, long I stood there, wondering, fearing, doubting, and dreaming dreams no mortal ever dared to dream before. But the silence was unbroken, and the darkness gave no token.

I implore you; will you come to the Halloween Party on October 31st, 2009?


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Put a nice picture on front with this poem....note I did change only a few words

Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered weak and weary,
Over many a quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore,
While I nodded, nearly napping, suddenly there came a tapping,
As of some one gently rapping, rapping at my chamber door.
'Tis my visitors,' I muttered, `tapping at my chamber door -
Only this, and nothing more.'

Then inside put will you be my visitor?
Date time address etc.
Or instead of "visitor" you can put "victim"


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Si-cotik! I am using this for the Halloween 2009 invite!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Even my mother likes the wording!!
YAAAA!!!!!LMAO!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh THNAKS BY THE WAY!!!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow! I feel so...helpful..lol...glad I could help


----------

